# All Risk Management Files Free Downloads



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2011)

To download and save a file, right click on the file name and choose *Save Target As* or *Save Link As*.



Back Injury Prevention COM 03092006.ppt (2,466 KB)
Basic Safety/
COM Basic Safety 0905 - 1.ppt (17,671 KB)
COM Basic Safety 0905-1 Attachments.doc (274 KB)

Ergonomic Guidelines/
Anthropometrics & Anatomy.ppt (11,989 KB)
final_nh_guidelines.pdf (678 KB)
osha3192_retail grocery.pdf (921 KB)
poultry ergo guidelines.pdf (580 KB)
Telecommunications Ergo Guidelines.pdf (3,252 KB)
voluntaryergonomicsguideline_Furniture.pdf (4,011 KB)

Ergonomic Presentations/
Industrial Ergonomics 2005 .ppt (24,997 KB)
Occupational Ergonomics 2005.ppt (5,296 KB)
Occupational Risk Factors.ppt (10,182 KB)
Office Ergonomics 2005.ppt (2,385 KB)
Performing An Ergonomics Review.ppt (3,297 KB)
Work Related Musculoskeletal Disorders.ppt (2,947 KB)

Hazard Communications/
haz com glossary.doc (42 KB)
haz com msds.doc (47 KB)
haz com program.doc (73 KB)
haz com standard.doc (107 KB)
HAZ COMM 05-07-04.ppt (1,040 KB)

Healthcare Safety 2007/
Healthcare safety (June 2005).ppt (6,319 KB)
Healthcareindustrysafety.brochure..pdf (1,120 KB)

Nursing Home Safety 2007/
Nursing Home Presentation Slides 51-100 part 2 of 7.ppt (1,502 KB)
NURSING HOME SAFETY (1-50).ppt (160 KB)
Nursing Home safety (slides 101-137) part 3 of 7.ppt (67 KB)
Nursing Home Safety (slides 161-170).ppt (4,986 KB)
Nursing Home Safety (Slides 171-180).ppt (4,337 KB)
Nursing Home Safety slides 138-160 part 4 of 7.ppt (325 KB)
nursing home slides 181-190 part 6 of 7.ppt (366 KB)
nursing Home slides 191 - 199 part 7 of 7.ppt (5,375 KB)

OSHA Construction/
Boom Truck in Power Line.mpg (41,313 KB)
Electrical New04.ppt (8,067 KB)
Excavation.ppt (2,426 KB)
FALL1.MPG (1,331 KB)
FallProtection.ppt (3,160 KB)
LaddersStair.ppt (399 KB)
Material Handling New 04.ppt (4,232 KB)
OSHA INTRO New04.ppt (1,528 KB)
power tools New04.ppt (4,329 KB)
scaffolds New04.ppt (6,871 KB)
STEVE O ppe.ppt (162 KB)
welding.ppt (3,852 KB)

OSHA General Industry/
3m resp selection guide.pdf (352 KB)
ASSUREDGROUNDING.doc (25 KB)
drug policy.doc (8,333 KB)
electrical safety.pdf (1,741 KB)
Electrical work program.doc (92 KB)
ELECTSAFEWORKPRO.doc (65 KB)
EMERGENCY ACTION.doc (41 KB)
FIRE PROT[1]..doc (35 KB)
FORKLIFT.doc (64 KB)
HazCom.doc (137 KB)
ladder program.doc (33 KB)
LOCK OUT TAG OUT.doc (31 KB)
machine guarding program.doc (38 KB)
machine safe guards.pdf (1,193 KB)
OR OSHA Machine Guarding Manual.pdf (2,295 KB)
PPE.pdf (629 KB)
Practical Solution Guide to Arc Flash Hazards.pdf (1,640 KB)
presentations/
GI 2006 Electrical.ppt (9,163 KB)
GI 2006 Flammables.ppt (4,236 KB)
GI 2006 HAZ COMM.ppt (1,854 KB)
GI 2006 Intro to OSHA.ppt (2,438 KB)
GI 2006 lockout.ppt (1,321 KB)
GI 2006 Machine Guarding.ppt (18,604 KB)
GI 2006 PPE.ppt (5,463 KB)
GI 2006 Safety and Health Programs H.ppt (13,506 KB)
GI 2006 Walking Working Surfaces.ppt (4,085 KB)
GI 2007 egress_fire_protection.ppt (3,057 KB)

stairways&ladders.pdf (155 KB)

Pandemic Safety Preparedness/
Influenza Pandemic Training.ppt (2,141 KB)

Personal Protective Equipment/
job hazard analysis.pdf (497 KB)
job safety analysis form blank.doc (39 KB)
job safety analysis task steps form blank.doc (32 KB)
OSHA PPE General requirements.doc (40 KB)
PPE Sept 03.ppt (5,737 KB)
ppe-assessment blank.doc (28 KB)
ppe-assessment example.doc (30 KB)
ppe.pdf (693 KB)
PPEsample program.doc (61 KB)
training pamphlet.pdf (2,559 KB)

Principles of Occupational Safety and Health/
Part 1 Accidents and OSHA.ppt (1,704 KB)
Part 2 Hazard Identification.ppt (22,028 KB)

SlipTripFall/
!SlipTripFall 032006 COM.ppt (4,419 KB)
Construction Pocket Guide osha3252.pdf (285 KB)
Fall Prot Construction osha3146.pdf (177 KB)
fall-protection.doc (80 KB)
fall_protection_qc.pdf (32 KB)
Ladder Inspection List.doc (49 KB)
Ladder Safety.doc (27 KB)
ladderform.doc (38 KB)
Ladderprogram.doc (31 KB)
osha2202.pdf (631 KB)
Scaffold Use osha3150.pdf (2,161 KB)
Scaffolding Safety Checklist.doc (55 KB)
scor1926.pdf (1,181 KB)
Slip-Trip-Fall.doc (38 KB)
SlipTripFall-Strain Training.doc (130 KB)
Stairways-Ladders osha3124.pdf (155 KB)

Small Business Safety/
COM Injury Data 2006.ppt (2,683 KB)
COM OSHA Recordkeeping 2006.ppt (740 KB)
COM Safety Program Development Presentation 2006.ppt (1,360 KB)
Recordkeeping workshop/
firstaid_list.pdf (6 KB)
hearinglossflowchart.pdf (7 KB)
new-osha300form1-1-04.pdf (351 KB)
OSHA Decision Tree.doc (40 KB)
partially exempt.pdf (10 KB)
Workshop OSHA Recordkeeping.doc (70 KB)


Workers Comp Overview/
FraudPresModbyTJ071405.ppt (371 KB)
Overview of Workers_ Compensation1 102006.ppt (1,537 KB)

 
*Risk Management*



Gulf Coast Safety Institute
Risk Mgmt. Downloads
Map to COM & Campus Map (PDF, 168 KB)
Also, try COM's interactive Map & Directions to COM
 *Risk Management - 2011 Registration Forms*



2011 Spring (PDF)
2011 Summer I (PDF)
2011 Summer II (PDF)
2011 Fall (PDF)
 *Risk Management Schedules*



Risk Mgmt. Schedule : 2011 (PDF)



​


----------



## anass81 (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات المفيدة :75:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الملفات القيمة


----------



## عمروصلاح (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم
تحياتي الحارة للجميع


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (26 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك خير 

اكثر من رائع


----------



## medhat56 (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

ابن الجزيرة
medhat56
شكرا لمروركم الكريم تقبلوا ودي​


----------



## حسام محي الدين (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير موضواع فى غاية الاهميه الف الف الف شكر


----------



## شبكشي (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خير على مابذلت


----------



## المنتصرى (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا على هذه الملفات المفيده و الرائعه - وفقك وو فقنا الله


----------



## nasef_kh (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (21 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات المفيدة :75:*​


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جهد مشكور


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nael alkhamise (21 فبراير 2012)

thanks but unfortunitly, server connection is no available


----------



## safety113 (21 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم
شكرا لمرورك
لقد جربت الروابط شغالة 100%
ارجو منك اعادة التحميل
او المشكلة في السيرفر عندكم


----------



## helpthem (26 يوليو 2014)

server connection is no available
thinks


----------

